# Getting our first goats--need advice on supplies



## Mr_IC (Apr 22, 2014)

So we're getting our first two goats in about a month. We're moving into a home where the previous owner had a couple goats in the past. There's a 100' x 100' pasture for them with a very sturdy fence. They have a shelter already, although I'll want to build something more closed-in before winter (we live near Seattle). We were planning on getting a couple ND does in a couple years for milking, and we still do; but a lot of the 5 acres (including the pasture) has blackberries and brush, and I'd like to get it cleared at some point (no rush) so we have room for other livestock, so we've been entertaining the idea of getting some larger-breed wethers to help with that-NEXT YEAR.

That all changed last week when we went to an open house at the Puget Sound Goat Rescue (the pictures below explain it) and now, we'll be bringing a couple wethers home in about a month-right after we move. Here's my question--what do we need to start out? I mean REALLY need? To get us started for the first month or so? Here's the list I've gathered so far:

Vet
Alfalfa hay
Hay feeder ( I plan to build a key-hole type)
Apple cider vinegar (in case the water is hard)
Kelp meal
Minerals
Hoof shears and rasp
Water troughs
Mineral feeders (I can build these)
Straw for bedding
Lime to neutralize pee
Manure fork

In case of UC: (based on another thread I read here)
Water soluble ammonium chloride
Acepromazine
Banamine
Dexamethasone
Penicillin G
Syringes

Anything else I'm not thinking of?

Here's how we wound up moving our goat start date up a year:

Meet Cecil (white Saanen) and Oliver. Notice Oliver's progression from being pet to occupying my lap!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd keep cd antitoxin and/or activated charcoal on hand, it's needed for gut poisoning and toxins...anything from enterotoxemia to poison plants. B complex is also handy, it boosts their immune system and brain functions.

I don't think you need all that for UC, maybe just the ammonium chloride and banamine. Acv in their water daily will prevent stones, as well as a mineral mix with a 2:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-) My first goats were oberhasli wethers, still here they are bottle babies and they turned 3 last week... Now I have 11 goats and 2 sheep...., eeks my family GREW!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

How absolutely adorable! Please do not sweat getting your first goats. My goat lived on the back porch for a month and while that is a step up I will never recommend, it worked half-decently. As you may know, goats are browsers not grazers so grass typically won't please them. Do not clear the brush until those goats can have at it and if you have any extra tree limbs through them in the pen. You will do just fine as new owners and I know you will fall head over heels for these animals. Buyer Beware: watch out for the potato chip effect.;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

4-HGoatGirl said:


> How absolutely adorable! Please do not sweat getting your first goats. My goat lived on the back porch for a month and while that is a step up I will never recommend, it worked half-decently. As you may know, goats are browsers not grazers so grass typically won't please them. Do not clear the brush until those goats can have at it and if you have any extra tree limbs through them in the pen. You will do just fine as new owners and I know you will fall head over heels for these animals. Buyer Beware: watch out for the potato chip effect.;-)


I must have a strange group of goats, because all if mine love to graze. I'm wondering now why I got sheep LOL. They like their bushes, but boy they love the lush green grass as well... I've heard others say the same thing about goats and grass, but mine love it;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> I must have a strange group of goats, because all if mine love to graze. I'm wondering now why I got sheep LOL. They like their bushes, but boy they love the lush green grass as well... I've heard others say the same thing about goats and grass, but mine love it;-)


I think goats just like variety, a change-up you know? My goats will chow down on the grass, then move to the bushes and dandelions when they get bored. Then after browsing for a while, they move back to the grass.

So goats CAN thrive on just grass, but they enjoy feed variety and will be happier with browsing + grazing options. A goat on nothing but grass is probably a bored goat IMO.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> I must have a strange group of goats, because all if mine love to graze. I'm wondering now why I got sheep LOL. They like their bushes, but boy they love the lush green grass as well... I've heard others say the same thing about goats and grass, but mine love it;-)


I guess I have strange goats, too, because mine chow down on grass as well!

Mr_IC, with only 2 wethers you can probably get away with a key-hole feeder. If you are planning on expanding your herd, however, please be advised that key-hole feeders leave a goat open to being broadsided by another goat and that can easily break their necks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will do fine on just pasture but will certainly eat the brush that is there now.


----------



## Mr_IC (Apr 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> please be advised that key-hole feeders leave a goat open to being broadsided by another goat and that can easily break their necks.


Never thought of that. I was just looking for a feeder to cut down on waste. Any suggestions?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I got a couple of these for my bottle kids and they work really well. If you were to attach (wire or zip ties) a small piece of plywood to the top of the grate it would prevent the alfalfa leaves from falling out on the ground.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8529e875-33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55


----------



## Mr_IC (Apr 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> I got a couple of these for my bottle kids and they work really well. If you were to attach (wire or zip ties) a small piece of plywood to the top of the grate it would prevent the alfalfa leaves from falling out on the ground.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8529e875-33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55


Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem, although you really should be thanking KSalvagno. She is the one who turned me onto those feeders.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How to prevent hay waste with goats and why don't they kid on time are two of the great mysteries of goat ownership! :-D


----------



## Mr_IC (Apr 22, 2014)

We finally moved yesterday. Went today and put the deposit on the three we're bringing home home after the holiday. Although now it might become four. We need to bring these guys home quick because every time we go to visit them, we wind up with another one!




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They look great! Have fun with the little guys


----------

